# Emptying waste in Greece



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
Our plans for our year away are coming on well. We plan to spend 2-3 months in Greece at low season. Not sure yet whether it will be our pre or post ski destination. 
I have a couple of concerns.... Firstly we have a fixed toilet tank. It's 230l so we can manage without emptying for at least a couple of weeks but obviously need a low drain when we do. How easy will this be to find bearing in mind it's low season and a lot of campsites will be closed. We are thinking mainly Peleponese - can anyone recommend emptying points. We mainly hope to wild camp but I'm sure we will need campsites for services.
Secondly we are high, long and heavy! 3.5 x 8.5 and 7.2ton. We are taking a motorbike with us so we can check access but are there any popular tourist roads that are a complete no-no? Have generally found that our height causes most problems.
Thanks for any help and would also welcome wild camp recommendations for a larger van.
Sally


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Bump....anyone?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Used to have a fixed black tank and remember well some of the pickles it got us into! Best was a very posh stainless steel affair at a large campsite in Belgium. Pity I didn't see the coin in slot arrangement until after I had pulled the lever!!!
The greek sites we came across were more of the "convert a spare bog pan" and so not good news but... The locals all seemed determined to have us enjoy their hospitality out of season - especially around the Southern Peloponnese. Carry a good seletion of manhole cover openers and you will find plenty willing to point you in the right direction.
As to size, the main roads are fine. But be areful of diversions around roadworks - they will happily divert a national road round farm tracks... Also be careful to differentiate between the popular and the main roads. There are some diabolical scenic routes which are very popular (with goats and tourist sports cars).
Get the alphabet sorted out and 90% of the problems are solved. The language isn't that bad because so much of English started off as Greek.:smile2:
Have fun; we did!

Patrick


----------

